# F-1 at Nexus,Marrietta GA Nov 8



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

10-26-2008, 03:31 PM Nexus on the 8th and other F1 news 
Report | Post #1 


Oh goody! Bring the F1 stuff to Nexus gang it's racetime! Looks like it's going to be 4 cell and stock motors for the d-drives. Gift cards for this race of 50, 30 and 20 dollars to the top 3 F1's.


----------

